# EMT Opportunities in LA



## purple7 (Mar 25, 2011)

Does anyone know what kind of job opportunities exist for college students trained to be EMTs somewhere near the Beverly Hills / Westwood area of Los Angeles, CA?


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Mar 25, 2011)

Burger King, McDonalds, Starbucks...


----------



## firetender (Mar 25, 2011)

*Welcome to EMTLife!*



purple7 said:


> Does anyone know what kind of job opportunities exist for college students trained to be EMTs somewhere near the Beverly Hills / Westwood area of Los Angeles, CA?





			
				thegreypilgrim said:
			
		

> Burger King, McDonalds, Starbucks...



...where all questions are taken seriously!

And I doubt thegreypilgrim was kidding; He just left out some details!

The first thing I thought of, to be honest, was "They don't tip any better there! Why Beverly Hills specifically?" 

As an FNG you might get razzed a little -- that's part of the culture (and it doesn't stop the longer you're here, either!) -- but someone will probably get you some solid info as well, and along the way, you'll get stuff to think about.

Keep coming back, it works if you work it!

(My apologies to Bill W.!)


----------



## Mufasa556 (Mar 26, 2011)

Depends on how far you want to commute. You have:

Alpha on S. Fairfax
http://www.aambulance.com/index.asp

Dependable Care Ambulance on N. Fairfax
www.dcala.net/index.php

Schaefer LA Division on Beverly
http://schaeferamb.com/

Commuting further you have:

Gerber in Torrance. I believe Gerber does 911 in Santa Monica
http://www.gerberambulance.com/

McCormick in Hawthorne does 911 in multiple cities.
http://www.mccormickambulance.com/

Bowers. They have a LBC and Van Nuys station with a few satellite places near downtown.
www.pacificambulance.com

I dont really know the reputation of most of these companies. Someone else will have to fill in the pros and cons of these places. Excluding Bowers (Bowers may still do some very limited 911 in Vernon) and McCormick/Gerber's 911, all the companies are City of LA so the calls will be all IFT.


----------



## purple7 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks so much that is really helpful...it looks like Dependable Care and Alpha would be the two closest to me. Does anyone know if these companies are licensed under LA county? I didn't find them on the LA county EMS website.


----------



## looker (Mar 26, 2011)

Alpha ambulance application is pending. Dependable i am not sure. City of LA have own licensing and they are both licensed there so that is all they really need for now.

Also check out 
Gentlecare Transport Inc
3539 Casitas Avenue Los Angeles, CA 90039-1903 - (323) 662-8777


----------



## iftmedic (May 10, 2011)

Alpha ambulance is an awesome company to work for really tight operation, management is great and they seem to really care about their EMTs, I worked there breifly and I was really impressed. I have over 12 years of experience and I have worked for several companies in LA county and I must say this one was awesome, Its really growing fast wich is expected.


----------



## thisismikedee (May 11, 2011)

despite everything that everyone will say about AMR, it is really your best route. starting is around 12.47, we run 911 code 3 response out of the san gabriel valley, antelope valley, santa clarita valley, you will run 911 to IFT at a ratio of like 13:1, the benefits are amazing, its a BIG but really closely knit company. (In LA county at least, other operations not too sure about)

dont waste your time with russian mobster companies, or boogee mom and pops that will put your emt certification on the line for a fast buck. medicare and medical fraud is very common among small ift companies and i've even heard of companies calling people in to write run tickets or modify run tickets to meed medical and medicare pay out requirements. dont risk your medical career with small under the radar companies, if i were you i'd work with a big corporate company that is under the microscope. i'd rather do it by the books than work for anyone. even bowers (probably the biggest IFT company in the LA region) is known for illegal practices and currently have several class action lawsuits open...plus they treat their employees like crap.

source: current AMR employee, North Los Angeles County Operations- Antelope Valley


----------



## iftmedic (May 11, 2011)

Unfortunately all private ambulance companies are the same in LA county, Only benefit will be if one offers a better schedule or pay, As far as 911 experience I saw a drastic change when I transfered from AMR LA county operations to the Inland counties AMR when I got my Paramedic. Being a new Paramedic in 2003 I even learned alot from my EMT partner that prior to working with me he had worked with a salty Medic.
When I worked in LA county and did 911I basically drove the Firemedics to the hospital while they played hero in the back and my EMT partner assisted  with vitals, stripped a line or cut tapes for the IVs that was the extent of my 911 experience with a Private company in LA, it got old really quick and it was over rated not to mention pay was crappy.

Source: former AMR Paramedic 9 years


----------



## looker (May 11, 2011)

thisismikedee said:


> despite everything that everyone will say about AMR, it is really your best route. starting is around 12.47, we run 911 code 3 response out of the san gabriel valley, antelope valley, santa clarita valley, you will run 911 to IFT at a ratio of like 13:1, the benefits are amazing, its a BIG but really closely knit company. (In LA county at least, other operations not too sure about)
> 
> dont waste your time with russian mobster companies, or boogee mom and pops that will put your emt certification on the line for a fast buck. medicare and medical fraud is very common among small ift companies and i've even heard of companies calling people in to write run tickets or modify run tickets to meed medical and medicare pay out requirements. dont risk your medical career with small under the radar companies, if i were you i'd work with a big corporate company that is under the microscope. i'd rather do it by the books than work for anyone. even bowers (probably the biggest IFT company in the LA region) is known for illegal practices and currently have several class action lawsuits open...plus they treat their employees like crap.
> 
> source: current AMR employee, North Los Angeles County Operations- Antelope Valley



Russian mobster company? hahahaha is Alpha ambulance even owned by Russian owners? Do you know the requirement to get permission to operate in LA city or LA county? Yes private company depend how emt/medics write their report or they may not get paid. However as long as there is medical prescription that person needs supervision during transport and as such they need an ambulance they are overall good. If i recall correctly Bowers is being sued because of overtime pay and other stuff and not because of illegal activity. They did get busted in LA once for running unlicensed ambulance but they claim it was a mistake. 

Source: Ambulance Owner.


----------



## Death_By_Sexy (May 12, 2011)

Bowers is in litigation due to Medicare fraud. Pretty well known.

The whole Armenian mobster thing is more of a chuckle, but there's no question a ton of small companies are not acredited by the DHS, and when LA finally begins cracking down on every company in the County, you better believe a ton will be put out of business.


----------



## looker (May 12, 2011)

Death_By_Sexy said:


> Bowers is in litigation due to Medicare fraud. Pretty well known.
> 
> The whole Armenian mobster thing is more of a chuckle, but there's no question a ton of small companies are not acredited by the DHS, and when LA finally begins cracking down on every company in the County, you better believe a ton will be put out of business.



No need to be accredit by DHS at this time to work in LA or surrounding areas. The only plays you need to be accredited is to work in LA County at this time. LA is own city as such they set their own rules.


----------



## iftmedic (May 12, 2011)

How could a company actually operate with out accreditation??That makes no sense, so basically LA county is aware of this but not enforcing.


----------



## looker (May 12, 2011)

iftmedic said:


> How could a company actually operate with out accreditation??That makes no sense, so basically LA county is aware of this but not enforcing.



LA county only can enforce only unincorporated area of the city. They have no authority over all other part.


----------

